# how lipstick can save your life!



## georgiabarredo (Apr 7, 2009)

hey girls & guys...

didn't know here to add this one... but i came across this and i thought it was interesting... if anyone else comments on how much lipstick i have i can tell them it saves lives!!!

Why lipstick could save your life: How a spot of lippy helps to improve your balance | Mail Online


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 7, 2009)

huh...now my boyfriend can quit bitching!!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 7, 2009)

The study mentioned in that article hasn't shown that wearing makeup improves balance. The only thing it has shown is that women who wear makeup are less likely to fall. It could easily be that having better balance leads to increased use of makeup. Or that both wearing makeup and good balance are linked to something else entirely, for example they talked about how women who wear makeup are more likely to have better posture. Maybe women who care more abou their appearance are more likely to wear makeup, and stand up straight, which leads to improved balance.

Sorry about the explanation, but I hate seeing bad science propagated in news articles.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Oh yeah, I always read articles on the internet that try to imply some sort of cause and effect relationship between two things you would never associate with each other. It annoys me that the media attempts to sell more stories by confusing correlation with causation. =_=


----------



## sweatpea559 (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree... the relationship is probably spurious (gotta love intro. to sociology).


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_I agree... the relationship is probably spurious (gotta love intro. to sociology)._

 

Wait til u take Social Psychology! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Thanks for posting the article, but it is just a correlation.


----------

